# NH273 Chain question



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

I have a New Holland 273 baler, and I want to ask how to fix

the chains up.

One chain is so stretched that it touches itself out in the middle,

it's at the adjuster limit so what to do?

Is it OK to just remove a few links, maybe three?

And then return the adjuster back a little.

I'm not sure about a chain drive, does the number of links have anything

to do with anything?? It doesn't seem like it would, but I'm not sure.

The chain just makes both gears turn when the other one is turning, correct?

Thanks very much.

I've had this thing for 3 years now, and I'm afraid to work on it. !!

It works every year, but I use it with dread that something will break.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If the chains are that stretched new might be a much better ideal than taking a few links out.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The chain to the pickup can be replaced without any problem, but the chain going to the knotters will require you to retime the baler after replacement of the chain. Replace the chain if it is as worn as you say. The knotter drive chain had a half link in it from new, if that is still in the chain then you can remove it. Turn the flywheel until the half link is in the bottom strand of chain. Do not remove it when it is in the top strand of chain as this will affect the timing.


----------



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The worse chain is the lower

pickup chain, so I'm going to replace it.

Now, shopping around for chain, I see 2040 chain and

A2040 chain.

Is there any difference? Is A2040 roller chain, the same as

2040 roller chain

or not?

Jeeze, I hate being stupid.

Thanks.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Jeeze, I hate being stupid.


"Stupid is as stupid does."

This does NOT make ya stupid.

To keep running it knowing something is not right might be stupid.

Just tightening/shortening the chains when you don't know anything about it might be stupid.

ASKING before ya tear something up....that's kinda smart to me. Hang around a while & do a lot of reading on this forum & you'll find some of the best people on 'the net'. Nobody here has any problem sharing any knowledge they might have. We all had to learn somehow.

OH YEA, notice I didn't answer yer question about the chain? That's because I don't have a clue either!! :mellow:


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

It is good practice to replace any chain that has run out of adjuster. Don't remove links, as once a chain is stretched to that point, you are wearing your sprockets out rapidly. Chain is very cheap, sprockets are horribly expensive!! Never hurts to keep a roll of your common chain sizes and joiners in your shop either.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

A2040 is what you have on the baler. There is a CA2040 which is a heavy duty version of the A2040. An A2040 chain has dips in the side straps of the links where the CA2040 side straps are straight thus more metal and stronger.


----------



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

Now I'm a little confused about the offset links. My manual says that the chain is 117 links, with 2 offset links, and a coupler.

So, I'm confused about the offset links. I think these things are half links, is this correct? What are offset links and do you need to use them?

117+2 offsets+coupler would equal 119 links, right?

I've found a new 10 foot chain, why can't I just use that? After taking out a link.

Thanks for any help, I haven't really looked over the old chain yet, it's been raining everyday here.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Half link and offset link are the same thing. When you have an odd number of links in a chain then there is a offset link in the chain. You always add the coupler link when you count links.

Now to confuse you further. 117 + 2 offsets+1 coupler equals 120 links. 120 links is what the pickup drive chain should be. Since this is an even number of chain links you could choose not to use offset links and just use regular links. 119 links + 1 coupler equals 120.


----------



## stone (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Mike10, that is very helpful.

It's just what I needed.

Happy Gettysburg day all!

( I should really make it clear. Every 4th of July I watch the movie Gettysburg to celebrate the holiday. And I admire Longstreet as much as Chamberlain. Every time I see it, I weep. )


----------

